# Bird Attack !!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Crossing the Sea of Cortez for the 5th time this season, I was about 100 miles out from land, a hurricane about 300 miles south west of Cabo San Lucas had flattened the seas and killed all the wind. Motoring along at 5 kts, a couple birds landed on the boat. Kinda unusual for birds out this far, but they made for good company and didn't want to drink all my beer like some other cruising friends,

Then, a couple more showed up, then more, then MORE. pretty soon, space on the boat was at a premium, and they landed behind me and tried to paddle along. When they couldn't keep up, they'd fly ahead and wait.

Alfred Hitchcock couldn't make this stuff up!

I finally figured out what was going on, the bow and wake of the boat was disturbing large schools of baby flying fish, about 4 inches long. The birds were using me as a tool to make the fish jump so they could get em. When they got tired, they got a free ride.

Just a few birds









then more all over









Then definitely to many









Then REALLY too many


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

They look like cormorants - very common surface diving, coastal predators in the Northeast. Didn't know they went that far offshore though.


----------



## Karletto (Aug 10, 2008)

cute; beautiful pictures; thay look like pirates; a seagull broke our wind vector thing on the top of the mast


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I like your other birds better!


----------



## Karletto (Aug 10, 2008)

je Cormorans thay eat whole fish no chewing


camaraderie said:


> I like your other birds better!


 i noticed them too


----------



## LiamM (Dec 2, 2007)

*Not cormorants*

Boobies of some description; I'm not familiar with Pacific beasties but I could sell northern Gannets by the bushel to the best cook.

Mmmmm....boobies.

The plural could be Boobys.

Mmmmm....boobys.


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Sounds like time to get the deck brush and bucket out when they finally left!!

The Admiral and I were delivering a Catalina 38 back to CA from the Newport Ensenada race when we were overcome by some find of small gold finch population.
It was kinda cute at first, then you could no longer see the deck, lifelines or top rails of the stanchions. the started going below, attacking a loaf of bread, anything they could find.

The Admiral was up top and actually rolled over a few while huddled in her sleeping bag, it was nuts!!

I finally got out one of those pressurized can airhorns, a quick blast got their attention, then just started a blasting away and waving my arms, we finally got them all off the boat, what a mess!!

Aint sailing fun??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Not to derail but, forget the birds. Let's get a little closer look at the OP's avatar photo.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... no one said the birdies were stupid.  Free food, and a free ride...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Now we know were the term poop deck came from.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam:


> like your other birds better!


 Alas, I'm now birdless, BUT, things may be looking up


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Say it ain't so. does that mean the apocalypse is approaching?


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Alfred Hitchcock movie "The Birds" have come to life....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

werebeagle: 


> Say it ain't so. does that mean the apocalypse is approaching?


Y'know, it's something of a relief. I don't have to be entertaining, I can go three days without a shower, and I don't have to eat rabbit food every meal. I can now have a couple of beers instead of some french floozy wine. I'm now in the renting instead of owning mode and I find it's a bunch cheaper. I have a maid come in three days a week to clean the boat, wash dishes, scrub the wood, dust, and mop. Life is good. 'Course, it's only been 9 days so I know it won't last.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I too opened this thread fully expecting to see Ians birds (of another feather). This time all I got to see where a bunch of boobies Here's to more birds and boobies in the very near future.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey sapper, I was going to post a few of my past crew, but I don't think CD would let them get by. Those girls just didn't like bathing suits, said it was too hot to be wearing "clothes". So for now, these are the only "birds" I got


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does this thread fall under the "Bait and Switch" rules?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK Ian, just give us a link where we can see them.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

SS,
welcome to the club.
is there a reason why all of your first posts are bird related?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Tim-

Are you talking to yourself again???



sailortjk1 said:


> SS,
> welcome to the club.
> is there a reason why all of your first posts are bird related?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

sailingdog said:


> Tim-
> 
> Are you talking to yourself again???


Dog, There was a post there. Promoting a web page.
There was like Four of them all dealing with Bird problems and how to eliminate them.
There all gone now!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sure there were....Tim...just take your meds and we'll have the guys with the big nets and hug-a-lot jacket come take you back to your nice padded room.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SLEEP WALKER.....

now I understand why you said your toillet had automatic lights, when you use it at night....you've been peeing in the refrigerator all this time!!!!


----------

